# Choosing natural prenatal vitamins.



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

I have been searching for some natural prenatal vitamins on the internet. I have never tried any of these. I would like your thoughts on which might be the best choice. Any other suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!

Mother to Be: http://www.nutritiongeeks.com/mother-to-be-180/mother-to-be.html

Garden of Life : http://gardenoflife.com/ProductsforLife/THEVITAMINCODEsupsup/MultivitaminFormulas/RAWPrenatal/tabid/1823/Default.aspx

Bebe-O: http://www.bebe-o.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/label_big.jpg


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I have never heard of the Mother To Be or Bebe-O vitamins, but after reviewing their ingredients and nutritional content I would definitely say take the Garden of Life!! That is what I am taking right now and I love them. I have tried a lot of different prenatals and this is my favorite. I have researched a ton of prenatal vitamins as well and have still found this to be the best. I get mine on Amazon, and sometimes on vitacost.com if they are having a sale. I also recommend taking a DHA supplement, this is my fav http://www.vitacost.com/Carlson-Elite-Omega-3-Gems-Fish-Oil-BOGO

The only thing about the vitamins, and this is very common in prenatals, they do not supply enough calcium or magnesium. I highly recommend raw goats milk, or even raw cows milk for your calcium needs(goats milk is higher in calcium, magnesium, and protein[very important in pregnancy!!] than cows milk, but not by a ton. If it is raw milk it also contains phosphorus which the goats milk has more of also, pasturization destroys phosphorus as well as other vital nutrients and enzymes in the milk. This is why I recommend raw milk)

Anyway, to get magnesium: fruits, veggies and nuts! The milk, whether goats or cows, does not supply a ton of mag, but it helps! Its pretty easy to get enough magnesium in a healthy diet of real food!


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

I have not looked at those brands, but I LOVE my New Chapter perfect prenatal. They are a 3 a day, which I feel works better for me for absorption. I also take Iron, calcium and fish oil. Amazon has them the cheapest IME


----------



## Sol HEAth 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthetic vitamin supplements can be helpful ways of including vital nutrients in your daily meals. Vitamins and minerals are essential to healthy development of your baby, as well as your own physical health. Be sure to speak with your health care provider about nutrition before you conceive if you are planning to get pregnant in the near future, or as soon as you know you are pregnant.


----------

